# carnivorous plant



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi, this is a carnivorous plant i did for the madlab april contest.
At Halloween it should sit somewhere in my new witch kitchen.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

_"FEEEEED ME!!"_

That's pretty cool


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love this guy, sam! He looks great.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Wow I like that alot. The venus flytrap secondary mouths really give me that nostalgic feel from when I was a kid and learned there were plants that eat animals! It a world gone mad, where nothing is as it seems, and hamburgers eat people!

One more project to add to the to-do list.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep ... very nice ... looks creepy, in a good kinda way!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

awesome,i voted for that


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That's cool!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Very Nice, great job, it really dose look hungry.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

It is so adorably mischievous looking. I love it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job! They look so cute until you get too close and that ZAP...you have one less finger!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

lol that ROCKS, Sam!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a very cool looking plant.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone, i'll post the little how to shortly.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Awesome, a venus flytrap on roids.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Great job! Very creepy.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I love it. Feed me semore.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Great job !!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I LOVE this prop!


----------



## rigor mortis (Mar 18, 2008)

i voted for this too..


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Very cool. What is that plant eating?


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Fingers and spiders as an apero!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great job that flytrap looks like it eats cattle not flies. Very cool prop.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

OMG i waaaant him!!!


----------

